# Cambridge vs. Oxford



## JM (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there a difference between the two editions of the AV?

Thanks.

j


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

JM said:


> Is there a difference between the two editions of the AV?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> j



Jason, short answer, no I use the 1769 Oxford, what few differences you find are some points of spelling, punctuation and a few minor details, both Cambridge and Oxford are good editions, I am a "little" biased" in that I use an Oxford Clarendon by Allan and Son's, both are fine editions. Grace and Peace.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 23, 2009)

Max,

All knowing afficianado of all things leather. Could you give me your opinion of the following formats from Allan's (readable without carrying a trunk)?

Cameo Edition
Turquoise Edition
Pitt Minion Edition
Concord Edition
Pocket Concord Edition
Personal Concord Edition

If it is possible, could you also compare the Cambridge and Oxford editions that roughly correspond to the same sizes/formats?


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Max,
> 
> All knowing afficianado of all things leather. Could you give me your opinion of the following formats from Allan's (readable without carrying a trunk)?
> 
> ...


Out of these...........Concord or Cameo....this is relative, the site gives some dimensions that may help, but off the cuff I like these.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 25, 2009)

MAX!!!!

Reading your posts, I started doing some research on fine Bibles as you know. After hours of looking over web sites at night, I had decided that the Pitt Minion might be too small for my eyes, although the reviews made me salivate.

Today, while discussing a business matter with one of my colleagues (my CFO), I saw the unmistakable telltale gold/red glint from the pages of a leather Bible on her credenza. "Jackie, is that a Cambridge Pitt Minion?" Actually, it was a NKJV Cambridge Goatskin Pitt Minion she had just gotten a week or two ago in the mail! When she saw my agitated excitement, she said, "Take it, it's yours. It is my pleasure."

After 15 minutes of attempting to refuse such a generous gift, I walked back to my office with a NKJV Pitt Minion in my hand.

Wow! What a beautiful and well crafted Bible! This is amazing!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 25, 2009)

Ain't it though! I love my Pitt Minion ESV. Isn't it amazing that the typeset is small and yet still so readable?


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 25, 2009)

Dennis,

Does Jackie have another bible to read from?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2009)

My understanding is that both companies publish the 1769 Oxford edition.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> MAX!!!!
> 
> Reading your posts, I started doing some research on fine Bibles as you know. After hours of looking over web sites at night, I had decided that the Pitt Minion might be too small for my eyes, although the reviews made me salivate.
> 
> ...



Ain't friends *grand*!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 25, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Does Jackie have another bible to read from?



She has thinline NIV, NASB, and ESV Bibles in her office as well. But, bonded leather thinlines do not compare to a Cambridge Goatskin Pitt Minion except in the area that is most important: imparting the Word of God in Americanized English (well, sort of in the case of the NASB).



















For a Bible so small (6.85 x 4.72 inches), it reads well, feels GREAT, and is "just like butta."


----------



## JM (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds great!

I almost ordered it but thought the font would be too small, I ordered the standard text AV, it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 25, 2009)

Surprisingly, it is not difficult to read at all. One of the major reviewers (Mark Bertrand) suggests that the Cambridge Pitt Minion in the NKJV and NIV are quite easy and uncluttered to read; the KJV, less so.

Back to the OP, KJV only folks point to three differences between the Cambridge and Oxford editions. I have no ability to confirm or deny the claims:

1. Jeremiah 34:16, the present Oxford KJV has "whom he" while the present Cambridge KJV has "whom ye."
2. 2 Chronicles 33:19, the present Oxford KJV has "sins" while the present Cambridge KJV has "sin."
3. Nahum 3:16. At this verse, the present Oxford KJV has "fleeth" while the present Cambridge KJV has "flieth." 

But, even the KJV only people agree that they both of the venerable publishers employ the 1769 Oxford edition, edited by Benjamin Blayney.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 26, 2009)

I want this one: here


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 26, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I want this one: here



NOOOOOOOOOO. . . I should not have clicked that link. 

I'll have to start saving

This could take a while.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Feb 27, 2009)

My father gave me a red leather Cambridge KJV when I graduated from high school 35 years ago. . . .


----------

